# Enhancement Turning Challenge Voting



## trc65 (Jul 12, 2021)

Here are your choices. Great projects by everyone showing some beautiful and unique enhancement techniques.

Voting is open to everyone, and will end in 5 days, at which time the winner gets to dictate the requirements for the next turning challenge.

More photos, descriptions and discussion on the projects can be found here: https://woodbarter.com/threads/june-july-turning-challenge-enhancements.45858/

The projects are listed in the order they were posted.

@Barb









@trc65









@Woodworking Vet









@Jolie0708 Wenge and aluminum



@Jolie0708 ebony and zebra wood



@Steve in VA torched winged bowl










Continued in next post...


----------



## trc65 (Jul 12, 2021)

@Steve in VA pierced walnut bowl









@Steve in VA torched natural edge bowl


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2021)

Oooooh!


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 14, 2021)

Who will vote to break the tie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 14, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm glad somebody did, I didn't want to have to figure out a tie breaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2021)

Annnnd it's a tie.....again.
Lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 14, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I'm glad somebody did, I didn't want to have to figure out a tie breaker.


You may want to figure that out just in case.... :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 14, 2021)

A tie equates to our next challenge! 

It will have to be a collaboration between two members. The first pair that are collaborating together are the two winners of this one, and together they not only decide the next challenge, but pair up those that want to participate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 14, 2021)

Thats an interesting idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## trc65 (Jul 16, 2021)

Only a few hours to go, get your vote in soon!


----------



## trc65 (Jul 17, 2021)

Congratulations Damon (@Woodworking Vet). An outstanding piece and well deserved win. 

Congratulations also to Barb for her superb entry, I think this was the closest voting yet for one of the challenges.

Thank you to everyone who participated either with a project, or with commentary, I really enjoyed seeing the differing enhancements.

The ball is now in Damon's hands, looking forward to what he decides to challenge us with next.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 17, 2021)

Congrats @Woodworking Vet ! 

It's a very well deserved win with an exquisite piece Damon, and up against some very tough competition I might add! If you have some time, I'm sure all of us would appreciate a few additional comments on the techniquite to both turn the piece as well as the finishing process.

It's great to see how everyone keeps upping their game for these contests and I, for one, feel as if I'm getting better because of you all. Thank you!

What's next Damon?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jul 17, 2021)

Congrats @Woodworking Vet ! Very nice piece!


----------



## Arn213 (Jul 17, 2021)

Congratulations @Woodworking Vet !!!!! Exquisite work. Damon and Tim’s work look like they are twins because of the same finish characteristics and patina. What a tight score till the end between Barb and Damon.


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 17, 2021)

Congratulations Damon.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 17, 2021)

Aw shucks..... Thanks everyone 
I'll look in the mail next week for the winner's check 

So someone tell me the rules for the next challenge. Dates, important particulars......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65 (Jul 17, 2021)

Woodworking Vet said:


> So someone tell me the rules for the next challenge. Dates, important particulars......


That's all up to you! Each challenge has been about a month in duration, more or less, and must involve turning something. Other than that, it is really wide open. I think there is a sticky listing all the past challenges, and the first post usually has the rules listed. The hard part for me (particularly as we complete more and more challenges) is coming up with a challenge that is new and will attract the most participants.

If you need ideas, here is a thread from January where many ideas for future challenges were put forth. https://woodbarter.com/threads/next-turning-challenge.44332/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb (Jul 18, 2021)

Congrats Damon! That's a well deserved win. :) I'm out of town and finally got somewhere that I have a signal and was able to check.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2021)

Congratulations Damon!!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 19, 2021)

Damon - Well done sir!


----------

